# mozilla-firefox wolniejsza od mozilla-firefox-bin ??

## Nomen

Hello 

Przewaznie uzywam opery ,ale czasem musze uruchomic firefoxa no i tu wkurza mnie 1 rzecz.

Mianowicie w portage sa 2 wersje mozilla-firefox i mozilla-firefox-bin. 

Zainstalowalem mozilla-firefox-bin bo w porownaniu z mozilla-firefox chodzi mi duzo szybciej. 

Nie widamo czemu ale wersja niebinarna jest duzo wolniejsza. Potrafi klatkowac, dlugo sie uruchamia.

W sumie moglbym olac temat i uzywac mozilla-firefox-bin ale niektore pakiety maja w zaleznosciach mozilla-firefox ,ktore powoduje konflikt z werjsa bin.

```
* This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 *

 * package www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 NOT merged

 *

 * Detected file collision(s):

 *

 *      /usr/bin/firefox

 *

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 *

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 *

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).
```

W kazdym razie moje pytanie brzmi - czemu mozilla-firefox jest wolniejsza od mozilla-firefox-bin ?

Nie mam zadnych kosmicznych cflags 

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 27 Feb 2008 09:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/conf.d/clock /etc/conf.d/hostname /etc/conf.d/keymaps /etc/conf.d/xdm /etc/hosts /etc/locale.gen /etc/localtime /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y"

FEATURES="ccache collision-protect distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/nomen"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr encode ffmpeg flac gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm hal iconv isdnlog jack java javascript joystick jpeg kde kipi lm_sensors logitech-mouse midi mmx mng mp2 mp3 mp4 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre perl pmu png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session smp spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis wav wmf x264 xinerama xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vmware v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Arfrever

Nie znam odpowiedzi na właściwe pytanie postawione w tym wątku, ale "net-libs/xulrunner" zazwyczaj może zastąpić "www-client/mozilla-firefox" jako zależność innych pakietów. Globalnie włącz flagę USE "xulrunner".

----------

## mbar

skompilowanie firefoxa z flagą "moznopango" trochę pomaga.

----------

## timor

Pewnie ff w wersji bin nie jest kompilowany z domyślnymi flagami. Biorąc pod uwagę, że ff to aplikacja nie obiektowa to można polecieć z różnymi dziwnymi optymalizacjami, które na innych paczkach zupełnie by się nie sprawdziły.

Wpisz w pasku adresu ff: about:buildconfig i porównaj czym różnią się te wersje.

P.S. Kiedyś już to sprawdzaliśmy w jakimś poście - udało nam sie ostatecznie takie flagi dobrać, że ff renderował strony szybciej niż opera  :Smile: 

----------

## pszemas

macie te flagi jescze ?

----------

## timor

 *pszemas wrote:*   

> macie te flagi jescze ?

 Patrz -> about:buildconfig

----------

## n0rbi666

Jak chcesz zmienić flagi, z którymi mozilla-firefox się kompiluje : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437545-highlight-firefox.html

(dokładniej https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3138692.html#3138692 ale warto przeczytać cały temat) i 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417191-start-0.html

----------

## mentorsct

Mozilla-Firefox-bin jest nie porównywalnie szybsza na moim komputerze do normalnego ff. Osobiscie bym polecał mozille-firefox-bin. Pozdro.

----------

